# 2009 International Codes



## cboboggs (Jan 21, 2010)

For those of you who are not being forced into it by a State. How many of you have adopted the 2009 International Residential Code? If you have adopted it, in very general terms, what kind of local amendments did you make?


----------



## JBI (Jan 21, 2010)

Re: 2009 International Codes

I hate a responseless thread. Every question deserves an answer.

NYS is on the verge of issuing the 2009 codes to us any day now... They are based on the 2006 I-Codes. I'm thinking it'll be a while for us yet. But I doubt this cycle here will have sprinkler requirements for SFRs anyway.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 21, 2010)

Re: 2009 International Codes

PA has adopted it for Jan 1, 2010.  So specific ammendments YET


----------



## RJJ (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: 2009 International Codes

Agree with Jeff. Is that NO amendments Yet?

We are working towards a draw a line in the sand for plans that must comply. A number of contractors are asking what and when their jobs will be under the new regulations. Have been working on making the change and trying to inform them of the issues ahead. That's only fair.


----------



## pwood (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: 2009 International Codes

i hear calif has adopted chapters 3-10 and it will be going to the publisher in feb. this will include calif amendments, the suspense is killing me! will there be sprinklers?, will the guardrail height return to 36"?, will everything require soils reports? so many issues to ponder until i get a copy in my hands! i CAN wait! :mrgreen:


----------



## FredK (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: 2009 International Codes

Think we are staying on the 06 for a long time.  Cost of books being the main issue.  Most of the Phoenix area was going to the 09 about the same time this year, but last I heard that may also be posponed.  :roll:


----------



## daves (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: 2009 International Codes

Ohio was scheduled to adopt the '09, to become effective sometime in 2010,  but the Board of Building Standards appears to have placed on indefenite hold, citing the economy and, among other things, the cost of new books and training to the jurisdictions.


----------



## vegas paul (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: 2009 International Codes

Southern Nevada (multiple jurisdictions) is probably going to adopt in the next few months, with an effective date of July 1st 2010.  However, the local amendments are still being ironed out by the group of Building Officials.


----------



## PhoenixBob (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: 2009 International Codes

Phoenix is not adopting the 2009 I codes at this time. Our department has had numerous Reductions in Force and do not have the money for training and books etc.


----------



## jpranch (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: 2009 International Codes

The state of Wyoming voted last fall to stay in the 06 codes. Here is my flip flop, The City of Gillette will adopt the 09 stuff on or about July 1 this year. RFS will be moved and put where it belongs. In the appendix. My opinion.

In general I think we will amend the 09 codes 10 fold over anything done before. Tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, much BS in the codes to amend. So much for "international" or even national for that matter.


----------

